# [SOLVED] Someone created a fake hotmail account with my name



## Wendeline (Feb 5, 2015)

Dear all,

It is with great desperation that I write you (as it seems impossible to get a hold on whoever from hotmail) but the thing is that someone created a fake hotmail account with my name 

I really want it deleted, does someone know how that might work??

And if someone knows how to hack and delete the damned thing, be my guest, you will make me so happy!!

Thank you in advance for all your effort

Wendeline


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Someone created a fake hotmail account with my name*








and welcome to the Forum

Hotmail would be your only recourse . . nothing anyone else can do. 

I removed the email address from your post


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Someone created a fake hotmail account with my name*

How do you know that it isn't their name too? Many people have the same name.


----------



## Wendeline (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Someone created a fake hotmail account with my name*

Well, I know for sure that it is not their name, because my email was recently hacked and this person(s) changed my settings in gmail so that all replies to my emails would be redirected to this hotmail account with my first and last name - so that is how I discovered this email address, I didn't come accross it by accident. Now I was already able to change the settings (well, someone else helped me, I have no knowledge of all particularities, that is why is is so exasperating...), but still, this person holds this email, and has had access to all my contact list, and data.
The only thing I know about them is that they are located in Lagos, Nigeria, and are arab speaking, as they changed my language settings, making me think from right to left for a couple of days :-/

What can I do? I know it a hotmail issue, but how in earth can I contact them?? this is the closest I got to real and direct help (and I am really thankful that you are taking time to answer my questions!)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Someone created a fake hotmail account with my name*

You can start right here:

https://support2.microsoft.com/contactus/emailcontact.aspx?scid=sw;en;1671&ws=reportabuse

Please be VERY detailed in your email to the Hotmail Abuse team.


----------



## Wendeline (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Someone created a fake hotmail account with my name*

Thank you!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Someone created a fake hotmail account with my name*

Any time.


----------

